# Expensive Junk



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Sure you didn't hit a knot or piece of metal.

I have had very good customer service from freud, they replaced my diablo 80tooth blade no questions asked.
Give them another try, call if necessary.

Check your anger before speaking, and I will bet they replace the bit no problem.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've never had to call Freud's customer service so I can't speak for that but I do have almost exclusively their brand of router bits. The reason is the great performance I've gotten from them. I do have an ogee bit similar to yours it's quadracut. I've used it to death probably 1000 linear feet of moulding. It gives a very smooth one pass cut and continues to do so as of a couple of days ago. Their large raised cabinet bit sets can't be beat. I have three, the ogee, cove, and straight/angle one. I hope you get yours replaced and you get the chance to see how these bits cut. When I shop for a bit I need I always check to see if the quadra is available. More expensive but worth it.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

colvinach,

I can certainly understand your aggravation and frustration.

I bought and used two of the Quadra Cut bits and they were great. I have several other Freud bits and have never had a problem with any of them. But every manufacturer can and does occasionally have a problem and sell a product that has a problem. The key of course is that good companies will acknowledge the problem and take adequate measures to make the customer whole.

+1 on what woodchuckerNJ says…

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## colvinatch (Dec 21, 2012)

No knot, no metal and no response from Freud. I have returned them to the vendor, it totally wrecked my Christmas project list. Needles to say I am very angry at Freud.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have used and still use many Freud bits, blades and dado's for years with no problems or complaints whatsoever. You somehow got the one that was a lemon and that is most certainly frustrating. I can't comment on their customer service because I have never had a reason to contact them.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

it almost looks as though the cutter had come unhinged.
hope you got your money back.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

They are probably on Christmas vacation. I've contacted them once and they got back to me within a couple days.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, if the part that broke had hit you it would have done some serious damage. Glad it only got buried in your fence.

This makes me wonder where Freud is making those bits these days (although I don't think you can blame everything on where something is made).


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

I have been using Freud bits for years without a problem. I agree with Craftsman on the Lake and buy Quadra Cut bits, if they are available in the profile I need.
I also use the Freud 2 + 2 raised panels bits, similar design. It has been sharpened two or three times and still cuts great.
Keith


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

colvinatch, I see that 8 or 9 months ago you posted another review highlighting Freud's poor quality control on a dado set you had purchased.

I'd stay away from Freud products.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Labeling all Freud as overpriced junk is hardly fair. I have used Freud bits and blades for years with terrific results. As I have been on vacation since the 17th, I can understand that their customer support may be slow to respond. I am sorry for your issue, but disagree with your conclusion.

The fact that you have posted no projects, no profile, and almost half of your 9 comments since you joined over a year ago are trashing one manufacturer do not give much credence to your views and I would caution anyone reading this review to take this into consideration.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Like others have pointed out sometimes you get a lemon but that doesn't mean everything a company makes is a lemon. I bought a new car once that every time I drove it around the block something went wrong with it. Dealer and company made good on it but I got rid of it before the warranty went out. Since then I've had three of the same brand and have been well satisfied with them all. Give Freud a chance to make good they are a reputable firm.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

I wholeheartedly agree with Pittsburgh Tim. The Freud brand of products in general In my opinion is very good. There router bits are in my mind the very best. 90 present of my bits are freud and all are first class. Some are more than 20 years old and yes some need replacing but all still work great. Now with that said any product man made can have flaws lets just be thankful you weren't injured. A project is replaceable but your hands or face not so.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

+1 for PittsburghTim's second paragraph! Cannot comment on Freud bits, I do not have any, I use Blue Tornado bits (excellent btw).


----------



## colvinatch (Dec 21, 2012)

I am sure that Freud makes a good product, however this is my very first experience with any of their bits, this was one that I had high hopes for as well as a lot of work to get done with. To have this bit fail in such a manner right out of the box is frustrating and aggravating, to have an e-mail go unanswered for such a long time is also frustrating and aggravating. I work in my shop to relax and get away from frustration and aggravation, which is why I buy he best tools I can afford, normally this tends to minimize the frustration, not so in this case. I am willing to give them another chance but they have to contact me first and make this right.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

*however this is my very first experience with any of their products*

Colvin, 247 days ago someone must have hacked into your LJ account and posted:

"I recently purchased this dado set at Woodcraft and after making my first dado cut I noticed a ridge in the middle of the cut, as if the chippers were a fraction smaller that the outside blades, I took it back and exchanged it for another, which did exactly the same thing. . . The manager was very apologetic and explained that this was not normal for Freud blades and gave me a good deal on the more expensive version."


----------



## Shelbdog (Dec 21, 2012)

That sucks, looks like the weld that fused the carbide to the cutters body was junk. I'm with everyone on this post, I don't think you should go around stating Freud is junk. I have numerous Freud router bits and they work perfect. I think you need to caulk this one up to bad weld during the manufacturing process and not the overall quality of Freud. But you are 100% correct, Freud should bend over backwards to solve your issue in a timely manner


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

If I had a similar experience to this reviewer, I would agree with his rating of these bits. Not because I believe Freud produces junk, but having a piece fly of a router bit is a potentially fatal problem that is not an acceptable failure mode unless the bit is being *severely *misused. Given the injury potential, I am further surprised at Freud's non responsiveness.

I would love to hear if you ever get an explanation from Freud. I will think twice before risking a Freud purchase. When it comes to not getting a piece of metal in the face at high speed, I am not interested in the 99 times it didn't happen, just the fact that it happened once.

I am glad you were not hurt.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to hear no injury. but not about the bit damage, call them back


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think that e-mailing or filling out an on-line contact / complaint form works well with any manufacturer.

Call their customer service and talk to a human being…. then you'll get your answer on the spot


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*When it comes to not getting a piece of metal in the face at high speed, I am not interested in the 99 times it didn't happen, just the fact that it happened once.*
+1 to that!
While the brand loyalty displayed in some of these responses is admirable, I'm a bit less forgiving when it comes to exploding router bits. Sure someone may have used Freud for years, or even decades. That just means they made some good stuff at one time. To say that your blade or bit from 10/20 years ago still runs perfect, and use that to imply the OP must be smoking some exotic wood shavings to imply that Freud screwed the pooch on this one, just doesn't work - history is full of companies that slowly went downhill.

Thanks to the OP for the honest review. I'll keep an eye out for more reports of bad bits and if I see any I'll know it's time to find a better brand.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought the vendor already made it right. Why did you not just exchange it for a new bit and get back to work. How can you say this is your first experience with Freud when you posted several months ago about your dissatisfaction with their dado set??


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Although the fracture isn't that clear in the picture it looks like the cutter had a crack in it prior to this incident, perhaps the bit was dropped or banged up against something previously.


----------



## colvinatch (Dec 21, 2012)

I am sure that Freud makes a good product, however this is my very first experience with any of their bits, this was one that I had high hopes for as well as a lot of work to get done with. To have this bit fail in such a manner right out of the box is frustrating and aggravating, to have an e-mail go unanswered for such a long time is also frustrating and aggravating. I work in my shop to relax and get away from frustration and aggravation, which is why I buy he best tools I can afford, normally this tends to minimize the frustration, not so in this case. I am willing to give them another chance but they have to contact me first and make this right.

Mark you are correct I did purchase a Freud dado set some time back and on the first cut found that is, along with every other set of the same model at Woodcraft near my house was defective and had to be returned. what I should have said was that this is my first experience with Freud bits and it has been a bad one, just as my first experience was with their lower priced dado sets.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

After year of reading reviews, this the very first negative review I read about a Freud product.
Freud has an excellent reputation and the fact that this is the second time that you have an issue with one of their product makes me wonder.
I use several Freud blades and bits and I am delighted with each one of them.
Could this be an operator error?


----------



## colvinatch (Dec 21, 2012)

The first problem I had with a Freud product was a dado set I purchased from Woodcraft, it created uneven bottom cuts. When I returned it to Woodcraft they agreed that it was defective, the manager of Woodcraft (a good friend) and I examined the remaining dado sets in stock and discovered the same flaw in all the units, shortly after that Freud quietly asked that all the less expensive dado sets be returned for a quality control issue (check the reviews on Amazon). Freud has acknowleged to me that the bit appears to be a manufacturing defect based on several very high resolution macro images I sent to them. I have a masters degree in furniture making from one of the best universities in the region and over 20 years expereince in the shop, operator error, I don't think so. It appears as if I am just having a run of bad luck with Freud products.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" It appears as if I am just having a run of bad luck with Freud products." 
This could be.
Happy and Safe New Year anyway,


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I am not being a jerk but take a moment to consider this: Recently my apprentice asked me why I demand every lug nut be torqued even if one of the other more experienced techs runs them down with a impact wrench. He observed that all four of us have 25+ years working as mechanics yet I am the only one that does this simple safety measure. Even noting that when he checked the ones they did the torque wrench clicked immediately. They did they job right and the lug nuts were indeed tight, as we observed with some time they also went 30-45 ft lbs HIGHER that the posted torque. Referring to the manufactures procedures this is incorrect and even though the wheels do not come off the habit is BAD and lug nuts can break from over torque, or strip. My point to my apprentice was that the wrong way can work and for a long time but it does not make it the right way, and as he hears constantly good habits will save your ass. The downside of having said apprentice is that your own bad habits seem to come to life way too often. Which as always is a humbling experience.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

No issues at all with my "antique" collection of Freud products. As far as the new ones go, I haven't had the need to buy any yet. Glad you weren't physically injured : )


----------



## Mainewoods (Feb 27, 2011)

I have never seen that happen on any brand. The only time I have seen carbide get damaged like that is from an apprentice turning on a router without the bit fully tightened and it spun out and hit the concrete floor.

How about some photos of the fence??

I have many frued bits and some see daily use. I have been very happy with them.


----------

